# Paris Metro, A Taster...



## Zero (Apr 22, 2008)

No trip to Paris would be complete without a venture down into its massive train network. Although we didn't spend as much time in them as i would have liked too, it still gave me a little preview of what its like and set me up for next time.

The Paris network it very different to the one we have here in London, The most notable difference is the size. In London if your in a tunnel and a train comes thats it your pretty fu****, so kiss your ass goodbye. But here the tunnels are much bigger then the trains, they have duck out points and generally have more then 1 line per tunnel. Which means they are perfect for explores!.

We visited a few different spots on different lines. As we were sitting on the side of one line i could hear a train coming. I couldn't believe just how loud they were. It was pretty scary as it kept getting louder and louder then suddenly screamed past you in a flash of blinking lights. The vacuum behind pulling you forward!. It is usually best to wait for the trains to stop running but that would mean all you'd get would be pictures of tunnels, just wouldn't be the same without a train rushing through now would it.

With comical prowess we tried to set up cameras in between the trains to avoid being seen by the drivers. Sometimes it worked but as the space in between trains was different and they ran in both directions sometimes you think you were safe just after the train went past only for its noise to have disguised that of the one coming the other way!. All in all totally enjoyable!.


----------



## nursepayne (Apr 22, 2008)

Man you lucky fucker I'm so jealous!!!
Well done on having the balls to go down here you can get a massive fine if you get caught in the abandoned parts of the metro but its photogenic as hell,


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 22, 2008)

hehe, looks awesome!

bigger fine in teh abondoned part than the used part 


looks busy though! not tempted to hi vis it?


----------



## Alley (Apr 23, 2008)

Ha ha extreme exploration! Shot 2 is awesome


----------



## northcave (Apr 23, 2008)

Fat photos as usual zero,,, need i say more. Just Fat


----------



## havoc (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool stuff as always.


----------



## King Al (Apr 23, 2008)

Excellent stuff Zero, I am very jealous


----------



## freebird (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow great shots, really cool. I'd love to see down there.


----------



## north star (Apr 25, 2008)

Some mega pics there mate...


----------



## melvinbmx (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice one Zero, as everyone is saying great shots as usual!! I did wonder how people managed to graffitti the tunnels, now i know


----------



## Bigjobs (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow, jealous doesn't even coem close to it.

great shots.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 26, 2008)

Totally insane man but fantastic. What is the deal with the law if you get caught? Is it as strict as it is over here?


----------



## dsankt (May 14, 2008)

Zero said:


> No trip to Paris would be complete without a venture down into its massive train network.



Nice lil alcove ain't it. Got any pics from your previous trips?


----------



## fire*fly (May 14, 2008)

wow! your mad, but I like it


----------



## Zero (May 14, 2008)

dsankt said:


> Nice lil alcove ain't it., Got any pics from your previous trips?



Yes i do actually, so count ur pathetic azn freshness well and truly failed!.


----------



## dsankt (May 15, 2008)

Zero said:


> Yes i do actually, so count ur pathetic azn freshness well and truly failed!.



The post em up already weeaboo. Let's see your freshness!


----------

